# Notice to all TC members



## rojo

Staff here at TC are aware that there is a problem for users; seems only a few members can log in. We're sorry for the inconvenience and/or aggravation, and hope you all will be patient while the problem gets sorted out. Frederik has been alerted to the situation, and hopefully all will be rectified soon. 

Again, we apologize for these technical difficulties.


----------



## Frederik Magle

And it should be up and running again now. This was unfortunately a side effect from the recent crash, a database table was acting up. It has been fixed now and should hopefully not cause any more trouble in the future.

Sorry about the downtime... again

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dont worry about it, you are very generous to even bother working this site at all!

Thanks very much!


----------



## Mark Harwood

Thanks for fixing it pronto. Real life I can do without.


----------



## colin

No Worries, I appreciate this site when it is running.


----------



## Weston

There's never inconvenience or aggravation. I'm sure none of us takes the site for granted. It is an amazing gift to the world of classical music fans. We cannot thank you enough.


----------



## hankz

*Seems to be OK on Jan 14th*

Hi,

Got the notice about recent troubles. However, at the moment, things seem to be OK...

Hank Z


----------

